
Yes, Apple’s iMessage is totally screwing up the order of your texts - NicoJuicy
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2018/01/23/imessage-bug-order-messages/
======
minimaxir
This is the 12th submission you've made to HN in 15 minutes.

You should slow it down a bit.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Lol, I have an RSS crawler ( self created) that has a button with post to hn,
that links to the submitting.

I just opened it on new tabs on my phone and pressed submit.

I was wondering if it was a bit too much though.

